# Toronto morning of Feb 8,2013



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

One of my guys snapped this pic. We got about another 4 inches of snow through the day.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Lets see more of the the Case loaders a 621 will be my next purchase this summer


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Did you ever notice they spelled "centre" wrong?


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

grandview;1595406 said:


> Did you ever notice they spelled "centre" wrong?


:laughing:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

It was quite the day, well couple days. I know who plows Sheridan now. Thumbs Up


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

grandview;1595406 said:


> Did you ever notice they spelled "centre" wrong?


In Canadian schools both spelling of the word "centre and center" are acceptable, That is what our government says anyway. tymusic


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

JD Dave;1595796 said:


> It was quite the day, well couple days. I know who plows Sheridan now. Thumbs Up


Yep it has been busy....Still working 12 hours every night hauling snow! Hopefully we will get it all finished and moved soon? Would love an evening off! :salute:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

DellDoug;1595949 said:


> In Canadian schools both spelling of the word "centre and center" are acceptable, That is what our government says anyway. tymusic


And the gov't makes you guys believe the Leafs will win the cup this yr.:laughing:


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

grandview;1595406 said:


> Did you ever notice they spelled "centre" wrong?


Maybe their cheque bounced and the sign company wanted to have a little humour and misspelled it and the neighbouring theatre wanted it to stay that way. At lease its a good colour.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

hammerstein;1596069 said:


> Maybe their cheque bounced and the sign company wanted to have a little humour and misspelled it and the neighbouring theatre wanted it to stay that way. At lease its a good colour.


Maybe its the cold that gives them a funny behaviour or looking through the catalogue to find an axe to grind


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

grandview;1595988 said:


> And the gov't makes you guys believe the Leafs will win the cup this yr.:laughing:


OMG! Lets not talk about the Maple Duds! What a disgrace! They make the Bills look sharp, alert and succesful!


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

A few more pics...


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

Love the F650. Want one next.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

EXR;1598238 said:


> Love the F650. Want one next.


Yep they are good trucks. This one is an F750 though! Thumbs Up


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

What are the expectations of a customer during a storm like this. To see equipment on site and working. I don't think there would be a single company that could keep up with this storm. If they did they must have extra equipment sitting and how do you get paid for that. The margin's seem to be getting smaller and smaller.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

cet;1600894 said:


> What are the expectations of a customer during a storm like this. To see equipment on site and working. I don't think there would be a single company that could keep up with this storm. If they did they must have extra equipment sitting and how do you get paid for that. The margin's seem to be getting smaller and smaller.


This is an honest question. With many different answers. I think it depends on the type of customers you have. How much budget and profit as a contractor you have priced into the job and what your deal with the customer is....

We started plowing at 2am. we plowed continously without stopping until 6pm. We did our best to keep the places clean. Some places where we agreed to work without stopping (contract spec) we worked non stop until 2am the next day. The rest we went back on the road at 12am and completed plowing and stacking for 8 am saturday morning. This is not a cheap option/situation and our only solution is that if a job doesn't pay enough money for us to provide what the customer wants then we do not take the job on. It has to make money. Working on a tight margin is a recipe for pain and failure. We will be evaluating each of our customers as we do every year and we will say goodbye to some and hello to some new ones. This is the only way we can do what we do. This is what our customers expect and want. This is what we sell.

Vince McCauley
Operations Manager


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

DellDoug;1601713 said:


> We will be evaluating each of our customers as we do every year and we will say goodbye to some and hello to some new ones. This is the only way we can do what we do.


I totally agree with this. For your "less desirable" customers, do you ever raise the contract price the next year with the idea that if you get it, it becomes more profitable and if you don't, not a big deal and they get dropped?


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

pohouse;1601746 said:


> I totally agree with this. For your "less desirable" customers, do you ever raise the contract price the next year with the idea that if you get it, it becomes more profitable and if you don't, not a big deal and they get dropped?


In my humble opinion that is the only way to approach the situation. If the customer doesn't want to pay the money then we wish them well and let them go find another contractor. Many times a year or two later they come back willing to pay the higher price to get us back. Sometimes they don't. Either way its ok with us. We only want to work for money. It is no fun working for free.

Vince McCauley
Dell operations


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

grandview;1595988 said:


> And the gov't makes you guys believe the Leafs will win the cup this yr.:laughing:


That was good....


----------

